

$35 Airbnb Gift Card for Startup School - brianchesky

 Type in STARTUPSCHOOL09 in the coupon code section when booking to save $35. We now have 28 rooms just for Startup School, and 224 rooms total in the bay area. If you have already booked for startup school, email startupschool@airbnb.com and we will refund $35 from your reservation. -Brian (co-founder)
======
nico
Thanks!

